# Headlight bulb swap



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

Finally warmed up enough to do some research. Pulled the headlight assemblies and installed Philips Silvervisions for the PY21W turn signals. Replaced the high beam/flash H-7s with some Philips Clearvisions. Did not do anything with the WY5W running lights at this point, as there are presently no Silvervision-type bulbs available. Unfortunately, after a search, the only way to get WY5W bulbs is thru a VW dealer, so there will be a slight delay. I will buy a pair of WY5W bulbs and make my own silver-finished with a whisp of silver lacquer. Pulling the headlight assembly is simple once you figure out that the safety lock spring catch is on top of the interior rail, and has to be depressed with a long screwdriver through the access hole on the radiator bulkhead. I have experience with these headlight assemblies, as they are about the same on my Boxster. When reinserting, be sure to give the assembly a push when rotating the hex drive, and don't worry about the amount of torque you are using. It takes a bit of force, and there is an audible click when they lock in. Finally, give the light a little wiggle as insurance of a job well done.










_Modified by DenverBill at 1:06 AM 12-25-2003_


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (DenverBill)*

Bill
Let us know how that works and if there is any improvement. My high beams are kick a$$, my low beam suck big time. I have heard that Sylvania Sliver something put out a pretty nice light.
Bill, keep us informed.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (DenverBill)*

I am working on a Xenon conversion for the H7 low Beam. I have the ballast and bulb already. Just trying to figure out how to mount the ballast in the OEM position. More to come...


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (Psl53)*

Peter,
The most economical way to enhance the H-7 low beams is to install either Osram Silver Stars or Philips Silver Visions. Both will give you a 50% improvement at 75m, but the Osrams are significantly better at 50m. For now, I used Philips that I just pulled from my Boxster when adding Osrams. Seewww.powerbulbs.com
They are only available in Europe, as far as I know. Going to xenons like spikeitall is doing is the ultimate approach, but expensive. Finally, check your aiming. Factory settings are notoriously low.








Bill


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (DenverBill)*

I ordered some 100 watt super whites for high and low beams from the guy who supplied my Maxima highs. See if I can burn up the housings?
I have no Xenons.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (DenverBill)*

Nice work. Thanks for the tip on the headlight assembly removal and return. Now I can address all the bulbs in one shot.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (TReg510)*

Did anyone try the Phillips 'blue vision" H7s = wouldn't they go better with the Xenons??


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (See5)*

Be careful! Those housings don't have very good ventilation. Too many stories on the Boxster board of distorted and melted lenses using higher wattage bulbs. The higher heat also caused rapid aging of the various plastic components. And no warranty coverage.










_Modified by DenverBill at 6:05 PM 12-24-2003_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (TREG)*

Blue bulbs actually cut down the amount of illumination. Try checking the specs on http://www.philips.com or the osram site.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (DenverBill)*

Not to mention wire housing getting toasted or the light switch.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (DenverBill)*

Just ordered a set of Osram Silverstar H7s from http://epimporters.com/ 
Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Thanks for the source; much cheaper than my supplier.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (spikeital)*

Why don't you just get the OEM HID lights. They are available and will provide better light output.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (DenverBill)*

FYI, EPImporters also has a Phillips H11 bulb for the Fog Lights. It is claiming a 30% increase in light over the factory bulbs for the same wattage. No word on output light temperature. I would assume it is more yellow than white or blue.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (Bora20)*

Had an aftermarket phillips kit already in my Audi that that I sold. So I took the Xenon kit out and will retro fit into it the Treg as the kit is for an H7 bulb.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (DenverBill)*

I just placed my order for the H7 55W Osram Silver Stars, 2 Osram Diadem (silver) turn signal bulbs, as well as the EPi Amber Ion H11 55W bulbs for the fog lights. I did not increase the wattage on any bulb.
When they arrive and get installed, I will post pictures of before and after.
These bulbs should be exactly what my mid January road trip to New Orleans needed; more light on the road!


----------



## erikm (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (aircooled)*

I ordered a pair of Philips H7 Vision Plus bulbs for the high beams only to find out that VW had the same thing in mind. Exactly the same bulb/model from Philips already in there. I guess I have a couple of back-up bulbs now. Just thought I'd add this info for those looking to upgrade the H7's so you don't make the same mistake as me.
Erik


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (erikm)*

Hmm. My T-Reg had Philips H-7 long life bulbs for highs -- Philips #12972LL, not the Vision Plus -- Philips #12972VP. You got a free upgrade, one of VW's nice evolutionary changes.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (aircooled)*

aircooled, what bulb type from Osram/Sylvania did you use for the turn signal bulbs?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap (TReg510)*

I used the Osram Diadems (LGT-OSRM-DM2), which is a PY21W compatible bulb.
Here is the link: http://www.epimporters.com/pro...II=27


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Other color lamps*

If you guys want some other color head lamp bulbs, I have ordered from this company in Canada and they are good.....only bad thing is that you have to order through them with Paypal or via money order....but they do deliver and you can get some rather exotic colors/types of bulbs from them.

PIAA Lights: http://www.hitechimportlighting.com/piaa.htm
Raybrig Lights: http://www.hitechimportlighting.com/raybrig.htm

PS: Oh yeah, they are not cheap either, the blubs are about $100 or more.


_Modified by joshieca at 8:02 PM 5-28-2005_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Other color lamps (joshieca)*

It's been a while since this thread saw some life. Here's my upgraded "halogen" high beams. I went with the Hoen Xenonmatch Titaniums (as recommended by Bravocharlie). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








*Six-Light-Salute Programmed*








*A Little Closer*

(Yes, now that Aircooled is hosting my pictures... I'm able to post pictures like adult members of this forum







)



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 6:25 PM 9-17-2005_


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

where did you get your XENON match? they look awsome and I would like to upgrade my high beams to match my Xenon too.
can you give us more detail and pricing.
thanks


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

I bought them from http://www.hoen-usa.com/ti.htm
They are the Xenonmatch Titanium bulbs. Pricing and Bravocharlie's 'T' are on the site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

bought mine here 2 years ago, getting another set this week.


----------

